# Best Craft Light Beer.



## RobjF (4/10/16)

Hey Guys. 
Been nearly 12 months since I last posted on here as ive been flat out getting my Cafe/bar off the ground with my wife whilost still working a full time job.
Run a list of about 15 craft beers in stubbies that i rotate constantly, as well as a couple of taps.
Since opening 15 months ago have been running Grand Ridge's Almighty light as our light beer and have been hunting around for about the last 2/3 months for something to replace it with no great success.
Would love to hear about any stand out light beers people have had around Victoria or further afield.
Thanks Rob


----------



## barls (4/10/16)

murrays punch and judy for me.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/10/16)

barls said:


> murrays punch and judy for me.


Second that, hands down best flavour from a mid strength beer I've found.


----------



## WarmerBeer (4/10/16)

Pirate Life do a 3.5% "session" IPA that is pretty damn tasty.


----------



## RobjF (4/10/16)

Never had the Punch and Judy
But never had a bad Murrays ever.
In fact have their Fred's is on the beer list at the moment and a few cases of their Black Beer BIPA is ready to go in real soon. Thanks never knew they made a mid strength will email the rep now and get a few cases to try.
The Pirate life IPA is a great beer that has graced our beer list before but needing a more middle of the road mid strength / light beer rather than something too hoppy for the country vic beer lovers who are desie driver.
Thanks for the feed back guys.


----------



## damoninja (4/10/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Pirate Life do a 3.5% "session" IPA that is pretty damn tasty.


They do indeed. 

For the purposes of 'light' I'll go up to 3.5% but by shitty Australian definitions 4.5% being 'full strength' is on the light end for me anyway 

Birbeck's Brewing Company - The Captain - American pale ale - 2.9%
Tuatara Brewery - ITI Little Big Hop APA - American pale ale - 3.3%
Nomad Brewing Co - Lost In Dubai - Belgian pale ale - 3.4%
Pirate Life Brewing - Throwback IPA - India session ale - 3.5%

Most berlinerweisse if you like them are usually 3.5%


----------



## peteru (4/10/16)

I was surprised at how much flavour Tuatara managed to pack into ITI. Definitely worth trying, but whatever you do, don't serve it too cold. You'll lose all the malt character if you do.


----------



## damoninja (5/10/16)

peteru said:


> I was surprised at how much flavour Tuatara managed to pack into ITI. Definitely worth trying, but whatever you do, don't serve it too cold. You'll lose all the malt character if you do.


Yeah, malt's hard to come by when it comes to a light one right, hops and yeast selection are usually your friend when it comes to packing flavour in to a low abv.

Yeah I don't serve anything too cold

Actually that's a lie I have my kegerator set at 2C in summer but mostly because I pour a beer swig some **** about for 10 minutes and go "Ah, that beer" and it's just right.


----------



## JDW81 (5/10/16)

Bridge Road "Little Bling" IPA is a winner at 3.4%.

I also don't mind coopers mild ale at 3.5%. I had a couple last night and it's a very easy drinking session beer.

JD


----------



## DU99 (5/10/16)

:icon_offtopic: where's your cafe/bar.


----------



## Meddo (5/10/16)

Haven't tried it yet myself but I've had a few mates with reasonable taste tell me that the Fortitude Pacer is a good light drop.


----------



## pat_00 (5/10/16)

Colonial Brewing Small Ale


----------



## husky (5/10/16)

Second "little Bling" great low alc beer


----------



## Tilt (5/10/16)

If you can get it in Oz, Crouchers Lowrider is a cracking beer


----------



## Rod (5/10/16)

I make a Saison of which I am quite fond of

Original recipe 
add 6 litres water to pot
add 1200 g dried light malt extract 
add 550 g dried wheat extract
bring to boil 
set timer to 60 min
add 60 saaz
at 30 minutes add 20 g saaz
at flame out add 20 g saaz and the 1200 g dried light malt extract
cool
add Danstar Belle saison
after fementation 180 g dextrose to bulk prime

estimated alcohol 5.1%

would like to make a mid strength 3.5%

or a light 2.9%

I would reduce the 550 g wheat malt extract proportionately in the boil up using brewmate and reduce the 1200g light malt extract at the end accordingly using brewmate again

I need to know how much to reduce the hops either at the start or during the run


----------



## damoninja (5/10/16)

Rod said:


> I make a Saison of which I am quite fond of
> 
> would like to make a mid strength 3.5%
> 
> or a light 2.9%


La Sirène Brewing - Saisonette - 3.8%


----------



## RobjF (6/10/16)

Thanks for all the great feed back guys. 
Colonials Small Ale was one of my fav beers of 2015. Had it whilst over west in Freo sail ands anchor. Great beer. DU the cafe is in Seymour The Brewers Table. Thanks again guys. Putting in an order for some Punch and Judy.


----------



## BKBrews (8/10/16)

I had the Little Bling today and it's a beauty!


----------



## technobabble66 (8/10/16)

Not exactly the type of "craft beer" i'm guessing you're after, but i'd point out Roger's Ale by Little Creatures is a pretty good drop (at ~3.8% i think). You could certainly do worse, and it should be appealing to both craft and non-craft beer drinkers. Just an idea


----------



## Will88 (22/11/16)

Fortitude Brewing Pacer is a very tasty light pale. Comes in at about 2.8% I think.


----------



## Hop Star (22/11/16)

A couple of good options if you're after something Victorian:

Reset Robot by Brewcult. Comes in at about 3.4% ABV from memory. Nice amount of fruity hoppy flavour without being too forward. Never had a bad beer from those guys.

Featherweight by The Public Brewery in Croydon. They have just started to package their core range for distribution (also have a hoppy pale ale, american red ale and american brown ale) so not sure how available they are right now but definitely worth looking out for.


----------



## Snow (23/11/16)

+1 for Fortitude Pacer. Very nice drop. 

I'll give a shout out for Bacchus's Bayside Pale. Very nice pale ale with good hop character and decent body, but is only just above 1% ABV. Yes you read that correctly. They don't even pay excise on it.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/11/16)

Snow said:


> I'll give a shout out for Bacchus's Bayside Pale. Very nice pale ale with good hop character and decent body, but is only just above 1% ABV. Yes you read that correctly. They don't even pay excise on it.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


Bacchus website lists ABV of Bayside Pale as 3.4%. Still low for an APA if it tastes good


----------



## Devhay (23/11/16)

Colonial Small Ale!

ittle Bling and PL Throwback have also been my light/mid go to beers lately


----------



## Droopy Brew (25/11/16)

Rogers is a good go to mid strength but maybe a bit mainstream for what you are looking at? Cricketers arms do a very nice mid strength Lager- Journeyman I think it is calledI reckon that would be a winner.


----------



## kalbarluke (26/11/16)

Will88 said:


> Fortitude Brewing Pacer is a very tasty light pale. Comes in at about 2.8% I think.


+1. Tastes like a full flavoured pale ale at 2.8%. The nicest light beer I have had.


----------



## Bridges (26/11/16)

Devhay said:


> Colonial Small Ale!
> 
> ittle Bling and PL Throwback have also been my light/mid go to beers lately


My list exactly! colonial small ale is excellent. Little bling IPA is amazing there is some heavy duty trickery going on there, it drinks like a much stronger IPA. Pirate life throw back is also a great beer. If all else fails coopers mild is also a surprisingly drinkable and tasty drop. (I know coopers isn't exactly craft but is easily available and many "non craft" drinkers will have a go at it and enjoy it.


----------



## Droopy Brew (28/11/16)

I grabbed a 6 pack of Ballast Point even Keel for fishing on Friday night.
Being a big fan of other Ballast Point beers tempered my "sessionable IPAs are bullshit" mindset.

I was impressed and now understand the session IPA. It is a 3.8% beer but tastes like a normal IPA. Loads of hop presence, strong bitterness but still balanced- not sure how they do it with a smaller grain bill.

Anyway grab one of those and give it a go- I rate it highly.


----------



## chrisluki (28/11/16)

RobjF said:


> Hey Guys.
> Been nearly 12 months since I last posted on here as ive been flat out getting my Cafe/bar off the ground with my wife whilost still working a full time job.
> Run a list of about 15 craft beers in stubbies that i rotate constantly, as well as a couple of taps.
> Since opening 15 months ago have been running Grand Ridge's Almighty light as our light beer and have been hunting around for about the last 2/3 months for something to replace it with no great success.
> ...


Hey Rob

I am currently doing a bit of research myself on this topic. I have been speaking to brewers and seeking out mid strength craft options. I like the idea of enjoying a few craft brews and still keeping my head on straight, especially with kids.

Without trying to sound like I am whoring my site, I have been producing some short Mid Strength beer review videos on FB & YT in recent weeks and am just about to finish my article on my blog site.

Okay, that sounded whore-ish, but my intentions are good.

Cheers

Chris

Links if you are interested:
YouTube
Facebook
Beerhealer


----------



## Snow (28/11/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Bacchus website lists ABV of Bayside Pale as 3.4%. Still low for an APA if it tastes good


Yeah I know - they haven't updated their website yet. I was out there 2 weeks ago and they had just kegged the new version - 1.2% ABV from memory. They are trying to get it down to 1% !!

Cheers - Snow,


----------



## mxd (3/12/16)

Where would I find these (Ideally the APA/IPA variety) in Melbourne ?


----------



## Bridges (3/12/16)

I'm a dedicated and happy customer of Nillumbik Cellars Diamond Creek. No affiliation. But my beer purchases have probably paid for the new shop next door they are currently expanding into.


----------

